# Years after GMEP's Death....



## HKphooey (Sep 6, 2007)

Do any you, the Seniors, ever find yourself finding something new, years after your final lessons the GM Parker?  Working a technique or an form, you say to yourself, "I finally see it" or "that is what he meant"?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 8, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> Do any you, the Seniors, ever find yourself finding something new, years after your final lessons the GM Parker?  Working a technique or an form, you say to yourself, "I finally see it" or "that is what he meant"?




All the time.....!

:ultracool


----------



## Doc (Sep 13, 2007)

Goldendragon7 said:


> All the time.....!
> 
> :ultracool



Not all the time, ya big dummy - everyday! Oh, oh, here come da big one!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 25, 2007)

Doc said:


> Not all the time, ya big dummy - everyday! Oh, oh, here come da big one!



What part of "ALL THE TIME" don't you get....... sheesh...... everyday is only a "daily" thing.... ''''''ALL THE TIME''''' is well,........ lol ALL the time!

:jaw-dropping:


----------

